

Using our own API to get the attention of Fred Wilson and other VCs - torrenegra
http://blog.voicebunny.com/2012/02/27/using-our-own-api-to-get-the-attention-of-fred-wilson-and-other-vcs/

======
abe_duarte
This was a great stunt, good read if you want ideas in how to promote your
work...

